# Specialized Shoe Failure!



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

I've got a pair of Specialized Comp shoes that are a few years old. They are in good shape overall, uppers in great shape, soles with plenty of tread left on them. So I was super bummed after my last ride to find that the "keeper" that holds the ratchet strap has almost completely torn off the shoe and looks to be not repairable. I took the shoes past a local Specialized dealer, and after a call to the big S warranty desk, they told me, Specialized wasn't going to warranty them as the failure wasn't due to a sewing flaw. They offered to hold the shoes for the sales rep, but told me it was very unlikely the rep would do anything either, and I might have to wait weeks. 

I'm not knocking the shop, and I wasn't expecting a new pair of shoes for free, but the old ones failed, with plenty wear left in them. It doesn't make me want to rush out and by another pair from the same company...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Get them repaired.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

AZ said:


> Get them repaired.


That was my thought, but not sure a see a clear route to that.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine broke the same way
Liked them otherwise


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

HarryCallahan said:


> That was my thought, but not sure a see a clear route to that.


Try to find a Cobbler, you know old school shoe repair guy.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Nothing last forever. Especially shoes. 

Maybe its time for a new pair. 3-5 year old shoes have already paid themselves off with all the miles and smiles you have gotten out of them. 


If this post was about a pair of shoes that were only 3-5 weeks old, then I could understand your frustration.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Mazukea said:


> Nothing last forever. Especially shoes.
> 
> Maybe its time for a new pair. 3-5 year old shoes have already paid themselves off with all the miles and smiles you have gotten out of them.


I know what you are saying, and I kinda can see that. But the shoes are in otherwise really solid shape. I take care of my stuff, try to buy quality, and expect it to last. These shoes? Uppers are solid, straps and velcro all in good shape, soles still with plenty of tread. If I'd gotten the model with 3 velcro straps, all would be fine. Instead, I get home from a mellow ride and discover a tiny piece of plastic sewn into one of the straps has failed.

I will check around for a shoe repair guy and see if someone has a clever idea. We used to have a good guy in the area, but he retired. I suspect a new pair of shoes is in my near future


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Perhaps, if you could post a pic, you might get a suggestion or two . . . .

Those plastic straps are pretty long. I usually have to trim them back a little. Maybe you could use some washers on couple pop rivets or some such method to attach a new strap to the 'flap'.

My first pair of MTB Comps lasted over five years, but almost immediately after I got them the plastic toe shield on one of them separated a little from the upper across the toe. I kept expecting it to get worse, but it never did. Those shoes took a spectacular beating, so I found another pair on ebay that was near new. Even three years would have been pretty good given how often I use them. The buckles and straps that feed the buckle are available at several shops that I have been to. I do wish they would also sell the small toe cleats. I can never find those, and have resorted to soccer cleats, but they don't last nearly as long as the originals.

Good luck finding a repair solution, I think it would be worth it to try.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Got any snuff pics?


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

jeffj, Thanks. Good suggestion. I'll see if I can get some decent photos.
As a note, what broke is not the plastic strap, but the piece that holds it. There's some serious irony that the replaceable part is fine, but the piece designed to hold the replaceable part failed.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

HarryCallahan said:


> jeffj, Thanks. Good suggestion. I'll see if I can get some decent photos.
> As a note, what broke is not the plastic strap, but the piece that holds it. There's some serious irony that the replaceable part is fine, but the piece designed to hold the replaceable part failed.


I think I know exactly which part you're talking about:









If that's what yours looks like, let me know, and I would be willing to cut the whole flap off (like I said, I have got five years out of these and they are pretty beat, so I have no further use for them) and mail it to you so you could have it sewn in place. That is, if you can't find another more acceptable solution.


----------

